# My girl(s), talkin' 'bout my girl(s).... (Okay, picturing, but still)



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

It was a gorgeous day - 70 degrees and sunshine. No way was I going to waste it.




































OUTTAKE























































(More)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

And that's all.

Thanks for looking!

ETA: Whoops, forgot one!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

CptJack said:


>


I LOVE these two! Kylie looks like she's wearing eye liner. Also super jealous of your 70 degrees.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> I LOVE these two! Kylie looks like she's wearing eye liner. Also super jealous of your 70 degrees.


My favorite part of those pictures on the dock, especially the one you pointed out, is they aren't posed. That last picture of Kylie though is just man. My favorite, ever. Wet and all.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

You and your nice weather, its killing me! Beautiful beautiful girls you have.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

CptJack said:


> OUTTAKE


These are my favorite, great photography.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

It was REALLY nice here this weekend. This week is everywhere from mid sixties for highs and single digits for lows. Hopefully it'll even out soon and actually stay nice. Meanwhile, the nice days are things I try really, really hard to take advantage of.

And a good opportunity to get full use out of our annual parks pass.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Stunning photo of Kylie that you're using as your avatar. STUNNING.

ETA: She's staring right through my soul AaAHHHAHHAHAH make it stopppp....


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Canyx said:


> Stunning photo of Kylie that you're using as your avatar. STUNNING.
> 
> ETA: She's staring right through my soul AaAHHHAHHAHAH make it stopppp....


THANK YOU!

I have no idea what I did right with my camera to get that shot, but not complaining. It's definitely my favorite of her. 

And yeah. She has a really piercing stare. Or a condemning one, depending


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

my post didn't post, but just wanted to say excellent photography, there are 3 pictures in particular i like the most. The one with molly and kylie and molly is smiling, the one on the docks, and the closeup of kylie


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Tyler_X said:


> my post didn't post, but just wanted to say excellent photography, there are 3 pictures in particular i like the most. The one with molly and kylie and molly is smiling, the one on the docks, and the closeup of kylie


Thanks, Tyler!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Kylie always reminds me of a fennec fox, those delicate facial features with the great, big ears.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> Kylie always reminds me of a fennec fox, those delicate facial features with the great, big ears.


I had to look it up, but yeah. I definitely see the similarities. ALL THE EARS!


----------



## Kritter (Jan 28, 2015)

CptJack, you have beautiful dogs!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

kritter said:


> cptjack, you have beautiful dogs!


thank you!


----------



## Kritter (Jan 28, 2015)

CptJack said:


> thank you!


I wish I could get my girls in action like that. What do you feed them? They look so silky.

Also, breeds are what? Border Collie, Papillion. Best guess


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kritter said:


> I wish I could get my girls in action like that. What do you feed them? They look so silky.
> 
> Also, breeds are what? Border Collie, Papillion. Best guess


Honestly, I feed them whatever is even moderately decent, available, and struck my fancy. Sometimes it's premium stuff like Wellness Core and Ziwipeak, sometimes it's Proplan. The boys eat sports formulas pretty consistently WITH grain because they do better on it, but the girls get whatever and do fine and look good.

Molly's a BC. Kylie's a... um. Kylie. Some kind of chi mix, maybe with pap or sheltie or - Who knows, really. So good guesses!


----------

